# new member



## bartonfink (Feb 16, 2020)

hi. we've been married for 12y. have a 5yo son. the last 9 months have been sort of a descent into hell. will try to expose my situation here and maybe get some help... hope I'll be able to help in turn too... :smile2:


----------

